# 05-04-12 south georgia



## BigSwole (May 5, 2012)

Well my parner missed a big one but we managed to get 5 in lil over an hour and half.

First shot of the night i shot that carp betwern the eyes. Both shad ehile on the run.

All in all a enjoyable night.

Gave the fish to some guys tryin to catch some. Catfish and also pointed them to some deep holes i knew.

-Kyle


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

nice


----------



## woodyjim (Dec 19, 2012)

post some pics dude!


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol that was 7 months ago, i wouldnt know which pictures they were. 

I only have 1400 pictures on this phones memory card...


----------

